# need help building my turbo kit..



## lilflip (Sep 7, 2006)

ok so i am new to this site...i own a 6/95 318i....i have a few mods but would like to put a turbo on....ive been doing research like everyone else with 4 bangers....but i have some help from other sites...if anyone wants to help..dont hesitate...i work 3 to midnight mon thru fri and i am on the numerous forums everyday....thanks in advance...hope you guys can help...

i know of the DASC....mosselman...korman...etc....but i want to build it from scratch...looking to t3/t4....let me know if you have insight....im a noob but not a noob to turbos....just a noob to turbo bmw 318i...i work at Pohanka Acura in Chantilly VA...if anyone needs any parts...for honda/acuras...thanks...


----------



## kbfire607 (Sep 2, 2006)

does any out there have a turbo on there 2001 BMW 325i and if any does holla back......1


----------



## chimmike (Sep 27, 2006)

unless you're highly familiar with turbo kits and how they work, I advise building one from scratch.

Being that it appears you don't know much about turbo kits, since you're asking here, I'd highly advise against you trying to put one together. Especially on a BMW.

Save your money and do it right by buying a kit already available, complete, specifically made for your application, and _one that has installation instructions_ that can help you a LOT!


----------



## bmw318ish (Sep 7, 2006)

I would do that too , sadly there isn't a kit for a 1984 bmw 318i


----------



## xtr3mdwn4ce (Oct 18, 2006)

*yea....*

i have a twin turbo bmw 325 i and i have 2 t60-1 turbos on there from turbonetics.. 660 injectors upgraded fuelupmp and ecu and i have a 3 in turbo back no cat no res exhaust.. on 10lbs:thumbup: on teh stock motor im at about 450:rofl:


----------



## ls14winter (Oct 19, 2006)

that doesnt help the original poster at all since he has a 318... I can't seem to find much, i hear there is superchargers available...but i am sure they are over priced.

If you want some extra power id recommended a wet nitrous kit. Id get a 55 shot and go from there. Ebay has wet nitrous kits for $400-450 takes about 4 hours to install it. Mount the solenoids to the firewall, put the nozzle into the intake facing the intake manifold. I have had nitrous on two cars a 1999 Hyundai Elantra and a 2003 Sentra Se-R spec v. The sentra ran a [email protected] with bolt ons and a 75 shot.


----------



## n3rd420 (Oct 8, 2006)

Turbo (generally a T3 or T3/T4 will do, mitsu 16g... ect.)
Wastegate (Internal or external)
Manifold
Turbo downpipe Flange
Bolts for turbo and downpipe flange
Downpipe
Braided oil lines with fittings
2.5" Pipe for charge pipes
Connectors and clamps for pipes
BOV and flange
FMU
Bigger Injectors (450cc or 550cc (if you plan to run over 6lbs of boost)
Inline/In tank pump
Boost controller
TB Plenum
Lots of misc vaccum hose
Rubber Fuel lines for FPR
Oil and oil filter (for the obvious reason)
Gaskets
Gasket sealer
Air filter
Intercooler (optional, but worth it)
Some spare metal brackets for custom mounting the Intercooler
Misc bolts (self tapping), and Nut/bolt combos
Gauge pod
Boost Gauge, EGT gauge (optional but smart to have one)

might of forgot a few things I didnt think of.. also someone that can weld.


----------

